# 1997 ocean pro 225 Johnson



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I haven't ever worked on big motors, but I would start by checking the gap on your reed valves, or replace them, then I would clean all the jets and carbs, I have no idea how to make sure the carbs are balanced, timing should be pretty easy to check. I would also start by looking closely at the cylinders with the most carbon build up first.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> I haven't ever worked on big motors, but I would start by checking the gap on your reed valves, or replace them, then I would clean all the jets and carbs, I have no idea how to make sure the carbs are balanced, timing should be pretty easy to check. I would also start by looking closely at the cylinders with the most carbon build up first.


My mind went to reeds as well, Id give a visual check there first.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

BrownDog said:


> My mind went to reeds as well, Id give a visual check there first.


you want want to buy some boyeson reed valves


----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)

I am considering buying boyeson reeds but I have kinda a tight budget and want to know that's the issue before I start throwing money at it. I will check the timing tonight and see if that's an issue or one of them. It also seems to have a lean cough but goes away after up to temp. I did a check on the reeds also they all snap back like they should. After inspecting that I checked for cracks and couldn't find any. I wonder if a crank seal is blown? All the electronics are new as of the rebuild 2 years ago. Could compression be a issue? they all showed 90-95 with the bottom left being 90.


----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)

Also to answer flyclimber's question. The cylinders have very little buildup of carbon.


----------



## William H (Oct 21, 2020)

Can i flip the reeds around? Will that cause a better seal if there warped? Just for testing proposes.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

William H said:


> Can i flip the reeds around? Will that cause a better seal if there warped? Just for testing proposes.


sometimes a reed will break when flipped around because its been going in the other direction for years.


----------

